# Windows Media Player Anzeigen



## unlord (14. Februar 2004)

Wenn ich auf meiner Site z.B. so einen bgsound macht (<bgsound src="bla.wav" loop="-1">), wie kann ich dann dieses ganze Windows Media Player Menü einbleden, wie z.B. hier: http://americas-army.4players.de/Forum/Clandatenbank.php?action=view_clan_infos&clanid=1028  ?


mfg
unlord


----------



## rootssw (14. Februar 2004)

Auf der Seite, zu der dein Link führt, wird das einfach per <embed>-Tag gemacht.
Bei mir öffnet sich dabei Quicktime.
Die haben dort nämlich keine spezielle Vorgabe gemacht, welches Programm für die Wiedergabe genutzt werden soll, also wird das Standard-Programm genommen.
Das Problem ist beim Embed-Tag, dass es nicht von allen IE-Versionen unterstützt wird.
Deshalb muss es dabei so gemacht werden:


```
<OBJECT ID="mediaPlayer"
CLASSID="CLSID:22d6f312-b0f6-11d0-94ab-0080c74c7e95"
CODEBASE="http://activex.microsoft.com/activex/
controls/mplayer/en/nsmp2inf.cab#Version=5,1,52,701"
STANDBY="Loading Microsoft Windows Media Player components..."
TYPE="application/x-oleobject">
<PARAM NAME="fileName"
VALUE="LINK">
<PARAM NAME="animationatStart" VALUE="true">
<PARAM NAME="transparentatStart" VALUE="true">
<PARAM NAME="autoStart" VALUE="true">
<PARAM NAME="showControls" VALUE="true">
<PARAM NAME="ShowDisplay" VALUE="true">
</OBJECT>
```

Und das <embed>-Tag lässt sich halt dementsprechend gestalten.
Wenn du damit nicht viel anfangen kannst, schau dir mal diesen Link an:

http://selfhtml.teamone.de/html/multimedia/index.htm


----------



## unlord (14. Februar 2004)

Jo dangee

mfg
unlord


----------

